# Looking for new mom group near Dahlonega, Ga



## MsMadeline623 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am new to forums and a soon to be first time mom. I'm looking for some friends, groups and such geared toward natural living. I live in Dahlonega, Ga. Is there anyone nearby, dawsonville, cumming?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

http://www.mothering.com/forum/77-florida-georgia-alabama/

Here is the place to ask


----------



## Kress5309 (Jan 16, 2016)

MsMadeline623 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to forums and a soon to be first time mom. I'm looking for some friends, groups and such geared toward natural living. I live in Dahlonega, Ga. Is there anyone nearby, dawsonville, cumming?


Hey. I am a new mom too in Dahlonega. Looking for same. Just thought I'd reply. Have you found any other resources in this area as well?


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Kress5309 said:


> Hey. I am a new mom too in Dahlonega. Looking for same. Just thought I'd reply. Have you found any other resources in this area as well?


Try posting here http://www.mothering.com/forum/77-florida-georgia-alabama/


----------

